# Quick Breeding Question



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon tank with a male betta inside a pretty large breeding net. On the other side of the breeding net is a female betta. After a few weeks I've been noticing the female will stay near the male and they will flare back and forth. In addition, The female also looks to be becoming pregnant. 

Could the male's sperm travel through the breeding net to impregnate the female? Also, if the female is pregnant, should I move her into the breeding net (switching the male and female) so that she can drop the eggs in there, then switch them back so the male can place them in his bubble nest? Is that the correct way?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a chance. Female bettas (and all other egg layers) cannot become pregnant. The eggs have to be released and fertilized. For bettas this involves the male physically wrapping the female and squeezing the eggs out. He in turn fertilizes the eggs as they fall to the floor, picks them up and puts them in his bubblenest.
I suggest you google spawning bettas as there are many setups for this (stay away from the thai method as we really don't have the capabilities here unless you live in a really hot climate year round.) Also breeding bettas is very, very time consuming and rearing the fry is most difficult as they have to be seperated.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes, I read the stickies on breeding. I was just wondering what I should do if she was pregnant, but not trying breed them. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

She's not pregnant, just full of eggs, but it's a good sign that she's healthy and being well fed.


----------

